# Wild camp spot around Newport Pagnell? or southbound service



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all. 
I am going to collect a scooter from Colchester on Sunday. I would like to break the journey by driving down some of the way Saturday night after work from Chesterfield. (well we just want to use the motorhome really)  

I will have my three Boys with me and therefore need a safe place to stay the night. 
As we will be later than 8 pm I don't want a "clubsite"

Any ideas anyone?
Phil


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Any motorway service station will let you stay, some are better than others. As they are unlikely to be busy this time of year it is worth asking whoever you pay the fee to, if you can park in a quiet spot in the carpark under a light. This will be safer than the lorry park, no disrespect to lorry drivers, far from it but I have come across some dodgy looking characters loitering about the lorry park looking for lifts....
Don't mention using the gas though! Just do it.
I have stayed several times at service areas on my own and it has been fine. The beauty of them is (a) you can arrive and leave any time and (b) there is a security guard around the main car park and (c) you don't book them so just pull into one when you are ready.
Give my regards to Colchester, I left there 3 months ago after 10 years.

Gill


----------

